# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Varicose veins

## nc_pi

Hey guys,

I am 45 and have one large ugly varicose vein in my right leg. It starts at my groin, wraps over my quad around my knee and down my calf. I leaned up this past summer and it popped out worse. 

I am going Monday for an ultra-sound. I found a vein clinic that will take a laser and kill the bad valve, then remove the vein.

It doesn't hurt and the compression gay ass stockings do not do a thing.

Anyone else in the over 40 forum run into varicose veins?

----------


## bikeral

I have one on my right calf around the area of a motorcycle accident I had when I was a kid. It looks like shit but I never really thought of getting it removed. Let me know how it goes.

----------


## nc_pi

I went yesterday and had an ultrasound. Pretty cool stuff. The tec showed me all the valves and what is the difference between bad and good valves. I have to wear compression stockings for 90 days, have another ultra sound and then submit to insurance for laser therapy.

----------


## im83931

I have a pretty nasty one on my left calf from damaging a vein a few years ago. It rerouted and looks god-awful. My wife said my other veins look kind of sexy when I get lean but that one just looks wrong.

Whats the out of pocket gonna cost you?

----------


## Times Roman

not yet!

....knock on wood

----------


## Todd the truth

look for a vascular surgeon that does VENUS closure. It is cheaper than laser therapy and has better results, laser venuse closure uses light waves to heat up the vein and denature the proteins causeing it to shrink on itself and sealing off, Venus closure exact same principle but uses radio-frequency to generate heat. You have to buy the laser diode when you get laser surgery, the radio cather is much cheaper and insurance companies willing to pay for it.

Do not goto a general surgeon, or radiologist to have this done, you need a board certified vascular surgeon, a varicose vein is a symptom not a condition, usuallly superficial venus reflux caused by venous hypertension. Vensus closure of the Greater saphenous vein prevents back flow from the deep venus system into the superficial venus sytem, vlaves become incompetent over time and it becomes progressively worse. Removing the varicosity is not the aswer removing the route of reflux is the answer. 

Venus closure with stab phlebectomies of varicosities is the gold standard treatment, this is my area of expertise.

----------


## Todd the truth

also if the vein is >4mm high recanulation rate with lasers, should be ligated and excised to prevent recurrence.

----------

